# Outfit of the day: Autumn layers.



## cetati (Oct 23, 2010)

My brother recently agreed to become my photographer for my blog, so today we went out and shot something like 400 photos. Here is a sampling of my favorites from the bunch! My brother is in high school and seeking to be a photographer, so it's awesome that he gets practice and awesome that I get someone to help me take photos for you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Strip top by BDG. Gray cardigan by Sparkle & Fade. Necklace by BCBG. Coat by Banana Republic.
	Skirt and lace stockings by H&M. Black booties by Nine West. White purse by Coach.
	Class ring from Josten’s. UCLA class of 2010!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 25, 2010)

The fourth one is really amazing, the way the coat makes a triangle shape on your body looks just like a spread in a magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## cetati (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you! It's an awesome coat and cardigan.


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2010)

Love these photos!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely style! Great photos. Just really well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## citruses (Nov 3, 2010)

fantastic outfit!  i'm loving that cardigan!


----------



## cetati (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you ladies!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 13, 2010)

Fantastic outfit.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Gorgeous outfit! I REALLY want a pair of those leggings, omg.


----------



## cetati (Dec 16, 2010)

They were at H&M for $17 a few months ago but I don't know abou their availability now!


----------

